# What Plants Should I Put In My New Aquascape?



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi guys just got a small rectangle base 5 UK gallon tank for my room at University and want to make it a great aquascaping project. Its current working specifications are:

14watt Foresent Light (inside the hood)
Underworld Aqua Grit 
Appropriate Co2 Injection Canister
Fluval 1plus Internal Filter (very good, has been working in another tank for 8 months)
Soaked/Sunken Bog Wood (average size log with a small 3" upwards facing branch at one end)
Plants so far (unplanted in tank yet)...

2 Small 4-5 Leaved _Anubias Barteri_
2 Small 4-5 Leaved Mother _Anubias Nana_
I really like the look of _Hemianthus Callitrichoides _(for mass ground coverage) and _Ludwigia Repens _(leaves turns a nice red colour near to a light source). So could anyone help me with what I could do/add to this tank, also taking into account plants listed?

Many thanks guys

Linford


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

sounds to me like you are off to a great start although anubias plants tend to be very big looking and in a 5 gallon tank i would myself at least go for a smaller leaf style plant or more delicate


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Small tank, I agree, stick to mostly small plants. You should for sure keep the nana.

HC is good for foreground. _L. repens_ IMO can be scrapped if possible. There are many plants that would look nicer than that one.. again IMO
Like _Ludwigia brevipes _or _Ludwigia arcuata_. Both of these plants would look nice for adding red in a smaller tank. Or even _Didiplis diandra_. 
Smaller green plants that would be worth checking into would be _Micranthemum umbrosum_, _Hemianthus micranthemoides_, _Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'_, _Rotala pusilla_, _Rotala sp. 'green'_, or _Rotala macrandra 'Green Narrow Leaf'_

Lots of plants that are awesome looking.. too many to write.. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you *pirayaman* for yur reply and suggestions. *DiPpY eGgS*, I have orded a few of the plants you have suggested from www.java-plants.com and am really looking forward to this aquascaping project. I will post update photographs as soon as everything is set-up.

Many thanks

Linford


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thank dippy more cause i wouldnt even have a responce if i didnt learn every thing plant from him


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS is an absolute legend when it comes to aquatic plant organisms, I too have learned a lot from him in the time I have been a member on this forum. I'm also going to have to topic drop him as his recent topic in the Aquatic Plant section displaying his aquascaping tanks are truly remarkable.

On my own tank front, I have spent five hours today setting everything up and planting the _Anubias Nana _in preparation my ordered plants arrival next week.

I have ordered from www.java-plants.com:

5x _Didiplis Diandra_ (providing great ground coverage)
5 x _Dwarf Hairgrass_ (going in the middle growing in-between the foreground _Didiplis Diandra _and background _Anubias Nana/Hemianthus Calitrichoedes _
1 x _Hemianthus Calitrichoedes_ on a net
Anyways, speak soon everyone.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok, sorry for the double post but here is my tank in its current condition after todays work. Please excuse the waters cloudy condition as the bio-flora substrate is new and still settling.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Great start!!!







If it wasn't for the filter and Co2 defuser I wouldn't be able to tell the size of the tank. Can't wait for updates.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is an interesting plant combination.. should look interesting!

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok guys, hit a bit of a snag. As you can see I have been able to obtain (courtesy of my friend for free) a 'Nutrafin Co2 Natural Plant System'. I added the appropriate amount of white table sugar to the first level inside (like the instructions say), added one activator/one stabiliser pack and then filled up the canister to the next level marker with luke warm water.

After this I sealed it off, put on the tube etc, etc... Anyway

After 32 hours it has done nothing, I figured it needs heat to boost the chemical reaction rate so i put an old reptile heat mat under it. the gas level is pushed a bit further down the tube (about 2" from the outlet end) but still nothing.

The average temperature in my room is like 17.5 -18.0 degrees Celsius (63.0 degrees Fahrenheit) so I'm thinking the average room temp is slowing/halting the reaction rate inside the canister?

I'm a Marine Biologist B.S.c (Bachelor of Science) and I'm still stuck on this one, its getting pathetic lol.

Linford


----------

